# Hedgie won't eat or drink!!



## ILoveHedgehogs (Nov 14, 2010)

I am a new hedgehog mommy and I got Micah two days ago. He will not eat unless I hand feed him and he will not drink either. I gave him the options of drinking water out of a dish and water bottle and I haven't seen any change!! I have also been changing the water, too. He also won't eat mealworms or boiled egg whites (I read that they were good for hedgies) Please help!!


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's good that you're hand feeding him to make sure he's eating something. What type of food do you give him on a regular basis?


----------



## Mytheral (Feb 9, 2011)

Perhaps he wasn't quite weaned yet.

I'd try softening his food and think about using KMR (kitten milk replacer) to soften it. Not sure about hedgies but I know kittens can behave like this if they're to young for hard food.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

How old did they say he was? Mytheral might be right about the weaning, a good breeder (or pet store if they exist) would seperate the baby from the mother and have them on their own for a week, to make sure they adjust being on their own.

You might try moving the food closer to his hiding house, and provide complete darkness at night if he doesn't get it. Its not uncommon for a hedgehog to put on a hunger strike the first few days, along with being nervous just being in a new home. Count kibble so you know if he's actually eating or not, and I'd hand feed him tonight as much as he'll eat, and show him the water. Sounds like he might be nervous.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you feeding him the same food he was eating in his old home and are you giving him the same water?

Sudden changes like these, compounded by a sudden change in environment and routines can be very upsetting for some hedgehogs and they can/will fast.

If you are not using the same water/food, try to get some. Depending on the source of the water it may smell/taste very differently than what he was used to before.\

Watch for signs of dehydration and if he doesn't start to eat you may need to syringe feed him.


----------

